# GTA, I can't see some players, and frequent disconnections online. Help?



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Gta Iv for the Ps3, is the only game which I have problems with online. My wireless signal strength is 100% so I know it has something to do with the game.

Anyways, I can't see some players. For example, when playing team deathmatch, I saw 1 other person besides from me in the loading page. I could see it saying in the bottom left hand corner: There is not enough players. But overlapping it was the words: Starting in... Surely it can't be, as you need 3 players in a game for team deathmatch, but there was only 2 showing to me.

It is really weird and it is happening very frequently. In the game, the person I could see was getting killed by another person I couldn't see, and when he died it says: "(PSN ID) died." I could see the bullets firing but not the person.

I'm definitely sure it's not a glitch, as everybody else can see them, but not me. What in the world is the problem?

Also, I get into about 1 into 10 games without it saying "Disconnected from game", and about 1 in 20 games without it saying"Disconnected from game", and for there to NOT be an invisible(to me anyway) person.

I have opened the ports in my router for GTA IV and PSN, but it has definitely not made an improvement.

Please help!

I rang o2 and rockstar but neither helped.
I have an o2 wireless box 2.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, thanks for replying.

I have an o2 wireless box 2.

My internet service provider is also o2.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try opening the ports using this guide.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for replying Jason, I have already opened the ports via this method, but it hasn't helped.

I have tried everything including waiting 15 mins on hold on the phone to rockstar(to recieve a reply they dont no whats wrong) to disable the media server connection, to putting my tv at a lower resolution..

Nothing is working.
I have also put my ps3 into Dmz, which has not helped either.

Please help me.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have any other external devices you use for receiving Internet?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well:

I have a xbox 360 connected wired to the router.
I have a computer connected wired to the router.

I havea ps3 connected wirelessly to the router.
I have a computer connected wirelessly to the router.

This is all at the same time, usually.

But o2 claims the router is able to withstand more than just the 4, I'm not sure, do you think this is the problem?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you open the ports for just the PS3?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

I opened the ports for the ps3(online aswell) and Gta Iv. That didn't help, so I tried putting it into DMZ, that didn't help either..

All the other external connections are fine really.

Do you think I should go wired? But the thing is it is 2 rooms away, and a wire through the hall way, is a health hazard.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

UPDATE***

I've just tried wired but it didn't improve the situation at all...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you always had these disconnections for GTA 4 on the PS3? Also, what size (in GB) is your PS3?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

My ps3 is a slim, 120GB. I bought it like 2 weeks ago. And since day 1, I've had the problem. Now when I play Fifa 10(my other only game) when it is at the team selection page it keeps freezing...

So basically when I play online in any game it is messed up, one way or another.

I have 100 percent connection, o2 said it isn't their problem. Playstation said it isn't their problem. Ea and Rockstar said it isn't their problem..

Help?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump*,

Could you please help me resolve this someone?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try reinstalling the game on the PS3. Unfortunately, this freezing problem you have is a known issue with PS3's, and I don't think there is really anything else that can be done about it other than trying out another PS3.

EDIT: As others have said, the PS3 does sound like the problem, and you may still be experiencing this freezing issue even with Uncharted 2.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, oh, such a negative post, I feel really down now. 

How do I reinstall the game on the ps3?
I think it might be the game servers, because I have been told the games have crappy servers.

Plus, I dont mean literally the ps3 freezes, it's just that game mode, and I am able to quit and retry.

Please help me solve this, I've done everything possible.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, several other people have had this issue with the games freezing on the PS3, and unfortunately, there hasn't really been a solution other than deleting the saved games and reinstalling the game. Have you tried playing offline?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Offline is fine.

I did delete the game and re-install.

Problem remains.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

On your computer, go to www.speedtest.net, check the speed, and please post back with the speed results.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well on my wireless one, which isn't all that great, the results are:

Download - 6.7 MGBs
Upload - 1.08 MGBs


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It may be a good idea to try Couriant's suggestion rather than replace the entire PS3. I don't think the problem is with the ports, since they should be open.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry, but what was his/her suggestion again? It doesn't show it on this forum...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Since these are two different forums altogether, you would not see the posts from that thread here. 
He said since your PS3 is still in warranty, maybe they can replace the network card inside the Xbox. 
Can you post the make and model of the modem?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

It is a CECH-2003A, 120gb slim.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh it's an o2 wireless box 2.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

This could also be a wireless problem. Does the modem have more than 1 LAN port that you could connect the PS3 to?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, it has.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you try connecting the PS3 directly to the modem and connect it online?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually, I've just realised, the router has a modem built in.

Now what?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Does normal Internet browsing work normally from the PC?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes it works fine, although I do get the odd disconnection once in a while. But nothing major.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, now it looks like contacting Sony would be the next step.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'll have to contact them. Hopefully they can resolve the issue.
I'm going to ring this evening. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, good luck! If they say it's not the PS3, then the problem could be your router as Couriant said.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay,

So I rang Sony and they told to me try my ps3 using a different internet connection. But my friends and familly leave very far away. There are no unsecure networks when I search wirelessly. 

What should I do - help please?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It kind of looks like you are stuck, especially if Sony's only suggestion was to try a different connection.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

The fellow I was talking to told me that I should do this to test whether it is the ps3 which is the issue or whether it is my internet/router.

If it does work using another internet connection, then it is a problem with my router/internet connection and I'll need to sort that out somehow.

But if it doesn't work it is likely to be a problem with the ps3, and therefore he told me that he would help me to carry on troubleshooting this problem. 

But what can I do about the sitation? I need to use another internet connection.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

With no networks or anyone close by to try another network, this option becomes a little difficult to do. You could try buying a plain router and connect it to the modem/router you have.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

But I need to use a completely different internet connection.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there anyone in your area/neighborhood with a working network you can connect the PS3 to?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes there is 1 person, when I search wirlessly with a D-Link router, and surprisingly with 85 percent connection. Awesome. But an old grumpy man lives there, and I would not like to ask him to use it, as he is very likely to say no. Plus it's password protected.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The next thing I would do is call Sony again and explain to them you do not really have other networks to connect the PS3 to.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

I did, I told the gentleman that I had no other possible sources of Internet, he said I have to find a way because it's the only option.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Then it looks like the only other option you have would be to buy another modem and router altogether. It would still be your network, but a different modem and router may show if the problem is with your current modem/router or the PS3.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Grr, guess what happened today.

I was playing a deathmatch with 2 other players(I was the host) and they both walked past each other like they couldn't see each other. This always happens to me though. I could see them both and when I messaged them, they said they could only see me. One of them was my friend by the way. Did that happen because I was the host, or does it finally prove it is the game servers and therefore a permenant problem!

(I really regret getting the ps3 now!!! - Should've stayed with the xbox) 

Please help.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Was this the first (or one of the first) times you have hosted? Try joining a couple servers to see if you get good results or the same problem, then host again. If you get the same problem, then I think we can conclude the other servers are the problem!


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Whenever I join another hosted game, 7 out of 10 times it says I have been disconnected and the invisible players are still there.

Whenever I host a game, I don't get disconnected but the invisible players are still there(grr...) and it takes forever for anyone to join.

Also, my friends claim they can rarely join my game as it says the game session no longer exists or something like that, but gta works fine for them. 

Help please,

If other people are using bad servers, then there's no way around this - is there?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I do not think so. It may be that the GTA servers people use to host on are not good as well.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long to reply, been busy. Anyway, no body and I mean no body of my friends is experiencing disconnection in every game which they don't host. So I mean every game which I dont host I'm disconnected. I tried Fifa 10 and Little Big planet, and I am also experiencing common but worse problems. AhhHH!!! Help plz.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The problem may be your Internet connection obtained from your ISP. Are you on DSL or a cable Internet connection? Also, if there is another service level possible from your ISP, I would recommend upgrading.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I have the higest package - I'm sure, I use ethernet cables.

Also do you think the problem may be that the Xbox uses most of the bandwith, and thus not allowing the ps3 to have much - causing the lag, disconnections and annoying disruptions.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If the Xbox is frequently being connected to Xbox Live, then that is possible. Go to www.pcpitstop.com/Internet/bandwidth.asp and test your download bandwidth.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Jason, thanks for the reply. I got the following results:

Upload - 765 KBPS
Download - 6912 KBPS.

I did this test when only my both computer's were using the internet connection. The ps3 and 360 were NOT when I tested this.

Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, those are good.
Have you tried resetting your modem?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes I did, 2 days ago, as another suggestion of Sony. Didn't help at all.

By the way, did you read the update bit I said, in which this is happening to all 3 games.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, it looks like you've tried just about everything now. At this point, I would consider getting another PS3 and/or modem to replace the one(s) you currently have. I think it is more likely the PS3 is causing the problem rather than the modem. Do games on Xbox Live work?


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

All games on the 360 work online, but apparently the ps3 is more fussy,


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

At this point, I would consider replacing the PS3.


----------

